

NetApp Sues Sun for ZFS Patent Infringement and Appeals to Hackers to Understand - staunch
http://blogs.netapp.com/dave/2007/09/netapp-sues-sun.html

======
patrickg-zill
Unlikely they will win. Even if they win they lose goodwill.

Prediction: out of court settlement, followed by decline in NetApp revenue and
profitability. Four years later NetApp is bought by or merges with another
company.

StorageTek was formed in 1969 and started selling their disk systems in the
mid-70s. The company was started by former IBMers and they have over 600
patents. Considering they were shipping a virtual disk and snapshots product 4
years before the NetApp patent was filed, prior art seems likely.

~~~
brlewis
If it's true that Sun first approached them seeking patent royalties, then
NetApp won't lose goodwill for striking back.

------
tdedecko
NetApp is against the wall. They are quickly losing market share in midrange
storage. Their stock is falling. This is merely a ploy to bring them some
press. Maybe there will be a settlement in their favor. Though, the victory
would be bad PR considering NetApp's view on patent laws and the high regard
Sun is held in.

------
mattculbreth
Ugly. Seems they have a case here.

------
nickb
What a silly move. Upside is so minimal and downside is HUGE!

